# Introducing To Rumonek- To Stand During the 2014 Breeding Season



## Rumonek

*Pictured below- an assortment of Astro Boy foals out of Haflinger mares:*

































*Foals from other breed mares:
**photo of Drum colt by our own Black Horse Photography*


----------



## WSArabians

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rumonek

Thank you


----------



## CLaPorte432

Handsome boy! Cute cute cute foals! 

Your in Vicksburg right? We don't have many Gypsys around here. How cool!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

Some of those foals are stunning. Hope you are able to register a good amount of breedings for next year.


----------



## Rumonek

Thank you!
He will be bred to my mare (Gypsy Vanner) for at least one purebred Gypsy Vanner foal. I don't plan on hiking up his fee to a crazy number this year because of the plans of doing a lot of showing- going to keep it reasonable and try to get some high quality foals on the ground.

The plus side too is that his collection fee is very low and that is a big help for mare owners. He has excellent counts and has had no issue settling mares


----------



## Rumonek

A Young Astro Boy:


----------



## Rumonek

CLaPorte432 said:


> Handsome boy! Cute cute cute foals!
> 
> Your in Vicksburg right? We don't have many Gypsys around here. How cool!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My mailing address is in Vburg but physically I am not... Im about half way between Vicksburg and Battle Creek  If you're in the area be watching for him at the shows!


----------



## Zexious

He is just gorgeous! Good luck during next year's show season!


----------



## texasgal

Oh .... my ..... freaking ........

Perfect.

*sigh* ... that's all.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Astro Boy is a really nicely built stallion. Can I offer something please? Don't breed him to any more other breed mares. Unfortunately, he got some bit of a name for producing a lot of crossbreds and not purebreds. He was also peddled around some all breed forums, for a very small fee which didn't do him a lot of credit. He is too nice a stallion for that. I saw him as a baby and liked him then. He should be shown again and bred to quality Gypsy mares. JMHO of course. 

Lizzie


----------



## texasgal

I love the Gypsy/Haffie babies.....


----------



## Muppetgirl

I think he's pretty neat! It's good to see a versatile stud who has been broke to ride, is beng shown in hand and under saddle and who is going onto drive.....unlike some of the studs just flounced around on the end of a rope with a piece of string over their nose and never do anything but that and breed:wink:


----------



## morganarab94

texasgal said:


> Oh .... my ..... freaking ........
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> *sigh* ... that's all.


Thats pretty much my feeling too.:lol:
I've always wanted a Gypsy...ah maybe someday.


----------



## Rumonek

FeatheredFeet said:


> Astro Boy is a really nicely built stallion. Can I offer something please? Don't breed him to any more other breed mares. Unfortunately, he got some bit of a name for producing a lot of crossbreds and not purebreds. He was also peddled around some all breed forums, for a very small fee which didn't do him a lot of credit. He is too nice a stallion for that. I saw him as a baby and liked him then. He should be shown again and bred to quality Gypsy mares. JMHO of course.
> 
> Lizzie


Lizzie
Astro will stand to feathered breed mares. This is the wish of his owner and she is in charge of that. However he will no longer be available to non draft mares while in my care. I have to say I find it sad that a stallion gets looked down upon because he has an affordable stud fee. I don't feel this is right. I will be thinking about what a good stud fee will be for him. Feel free to pm me your thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

he is very pretty. nice foals also.


----------



## stevenson

I dont think a high stud fee reflects on the stallion. People put to much importance on the $$.
i think that if you offer the horse at a reasonable fee, and are only breeding to draft mares, you will give some people a chance for a quaulity foal that they otherwise may not have.


----------



## Rumonek

I agree. Having been in Arabians for many years I feel that the stud fees are ridiculously high- too high for a client to make any of their investment back. (Talking Arabians here) I am set on making Astro boy an affordable, quality stallion and have already been in contact with another registry to get him involved in and shown. I am extremely excited to offer such a nicely bred, conformed, and wonderfully minded stallion. If nothing else I am looking forward to just hopping up and riding. Haven't done that in a long time!


----------



## Rumonek

Also touching on that Lizzie-
I plan on offering great breeding incentives for Gypsy mares to get some purebred foals on the ground by him  I feel he really has a lot to offer to the breed and would like to see him have the opportunity to prove it.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I also think he has a lot to offer the breed. 

Astro will stand to feathered breed mares. This is the wish of his owner and she is in charge of that. However he will no longer be available to non draft mares while in my care. 

Good. I'm really glad to hear that.


I have to say I find it sad that a stallion gets looked down upon because he has an affordable stud fee. 

As far as I saw on the all-breed forums who were trashing him, it was not only for an extremely cheap stud fee, but for the fact that he was advertised to be bred to all breeds for that fee. I had not even known where he was after Jen sold him and only when those who loved to trash the Gypsies brought it up, did I discover who owned him. I became sick of trying to educate people on other forums, after a few years. 

I don't feel this is right. I will be thinking about what a good stud fee will be for him. Feel free to pm me your thoughts.

Hmm. I'd have a look at his purebred foals and see how he has produced and then place a stud fee on him. As he builds a name for producing and/or in the show ring, then adjust the stud fee as needed. 

Has he been inspected? If he can receive a 1st Premium, then that will add to his worth as a stud. 
Lizzie


----------



## Cacowgirl

An absolutely stunning stallion. And I like all his foals. I think he really stamps his get.


----------



## dbarabians

I am not a fan of draft type horses. I do however think that this stallion is very stunning. I have no desire to ever own one but this stallion might make me change my mind.
Why would they choose to breed him to haflinger mares? Not trying to be critical just curious. Shalom


----------



## Rumonek

FeatheredFeet said:


> I also think he has a lot to offer the breed.
> 
> Astro will stand to feathered breed mares. This is the wish of his owner and she is in charge of that. However he will no longer be available to non draft mares while in my care.
> 
> Good. I'm really glad to hear that.
> 
> 
> I have to say I find it sad that a stallion gets looked down upon because he has an affordable stud fee.
> 
> As far as I saw on the all-breed forums who were trashing him, it was not only for an extremely cheap stud fee, but for the fact that he was advertised to be bred to all breeds for that fee. I had not even known where he was after Jen sold him and only when those who loved to trash the Gypsies brought it up, did I discover who owned him. I became sick of trying to educate people on other forums, after a few years.
> 
> I don't feel this is right. I will be thinking about what a good stud fee will be for him. Feel free to pm me your thoughts.
> 
> Hmm. I'd have a look at his purebred foals and see how he has produced and then place a stud fee on him. As he builds a name for producing and/or in the show ring, then adjust the stud fee as needed.
> 
> Has he been inspected? If he can receive a 1st Premium, then that will add to his worth as a stud.
> Lizzie


He hasn't been inspected yet... that is at the top of my list for sure. I know the judges will love him but unfortunately don't think hell be ready for the inspection this October as he's currently in pasture condition (aka tubby). My fillys dam was penalized for excess weight and I definitely want him to be at his best so will be starting right in conditioning. Pinto papers will be sent in and hell show there as well as I love the ptha show scene. As usual he will also be going to the MSU stallion expo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rumonek

Cacowgirl said:


> An absolutely stunning stallion. And I like all his foals. I think he really stamps his get.


He certainly does on a wide variety of mares. This is why I am so excited to get some nice Gypsy and Drum foals on the ground by him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

